# New to Iron Magazine Forums



## BrockEnt (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello everyone, my name is Douglas. I'm twenty-four years old and currently reside in Los Angeles County. I've got a job doing construction in the Carpenters Union. The job title is sixth-stage apprentice. I specifically started working out because of my job, it sure felt like a chore. After a few months I grew to enjoy working out and actually started looking forward to it. Now that I've been working out for three years i'm pretty on top of my meal prepping. I look forward to meeting everyone and making new friends.

-Douglas


----------



## brazey (Apr 13, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Anabolik2k (Apr 13, 2016)

Welcome Brock!


----------



## BrockEnt (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks Fellas! See you guys around the forums!


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 14, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## SeattlesBest (Apr 18, 2016)

Welcome home slice.


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Welcome...


----------

